# [Review] Der CPU-Test Teil 2: AMD Athlon 5350



## _chiller_ (14. Juli 2014)

*Der CPU-Test Teil 2: AMD Athlon 5350*​
Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nachdem ich im ersten Teil meines Reviews zwei beliebte CPUs in der Klasse um 30 Euro getestet habe, ist diesmal eine stromsparende APU von AMD an der Reihe. Kann der AMD Athlon 5350 für den Sockel AM1 auch mit ordentlicher Leistung überzeugen?*​*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

*1. Intro*

*2. Der Testkandidat im Detail*

*I. Die CPU*
*II. Die Plattform*
*III. Der Kühler*

*3. Die Testumgebung*

*4. Overclocking und Undervolting*

*I. Overclocking*
*II. Undervolting*

*5. Benchmarks*

*CPU-Benchmarks
I. Cinebench R15.0
II. Super PI 1.9 WP
III. Luxmark v2.0 CPU
IV. 3DMark Firestrike Physics-Score

GPU-Benchmarks
I. Cinebench R15.0 OpenGL
II. Luxmark v2.0 GPU
III. 3DMark Firestrike Graphics-Score

Kombinierte Benchmarks
I. Luxmark v2.0 CPU+GPU
II. 3DMark Firestrike Score
III. PCMark 8 Work-Accelerated
IV. PCMark 8 Home-Accelerated

Spielebenchmarks
I. Thief
II. Anno 1404 Venedig
III. Sleeping Dogs
IV. Hitman: Absolution
V. Trackmania² Stadium
VI. Dota2*

*6. Temperaturen*

*7. Leistungsaufnahme*

*8. Zwischenfazit und Ausblick auf Teil 3*​*1. Intro*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Im ersten Teil dieser Serie habe ich zwei CPUs in der Klasse um 30 Euro getestet. Nach einigen Wünschen von den Lesern, habe ich einmal bei AMD nach einer neuen APU angefragt. Bekommen habe ich einen AMD Athlon 5350 für den Sockel AM1. Dieser zeichnet sich insbesondere durch seine geringe TDP von nur 25 Watt aus. Kann die kleine APU auch gegen die etablierten CPUs bestehen? Das möchte ich heute gerne einmal herausfinden 

Im Vergleich zum letzten Review habe ich sämtliche Spielebenchmarks noch einmal mit den übertakteten Versionen vom Intel Celeron und dem AMD A4-5300 nachgemessen. Zudem habe ich noch zwei ältere Spiele ergänzt, mit Trackmania² Stadium und Dota2 habe ich mir zwei beliebte Multiplayer-Spiele herausgesucht. Der Benchmark-Parcours ist nun deutlich umfangreicher und sollte einen genauen Einblick in die Leistung der Testkandidaten geben. Vorhang auf!​*Vorab möchte ich mich bei AMD für die unkomplizierte und schnelle Bereitstellung des AMD Athlon 5350 plus passendem Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher bedanken!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*2. Der Testkandidat im Detail*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Bevor wir uns den Athlon im Detail anschauen, habe ich einmal die technischen Daten aufgelistet. Hierbei tritt der Athlon zum ersten mal gegen die CPUs im ersten Teil meines Reviews an.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Zugegeben, so ganz passt der Athlon nicht zu den CPUs aus Teil 1, denn mit einem Preis von 46 Euro liegt er deutlich über den beiden anderen CPUs. Allerdings sind die passenden Mainboards für den Sockel AM1 deutlich günstiger als vergleichbare Plattformen für die Sockel FM2 und 1150, sodass sich der hohe Anschaffungspreis etwas relativieren sollte.

Im Gegensatz zum Intel Celeron und AMD A4 verfügt die Kabini-APU über vollwertige vier Kerne, welche mit 2,05 GHz allerdings relativ langsam getaktet sind. Schaut man sich hingegen die kleineren APUs dieser Baureihe an, sind die etwas mehr als 2 GHz sogar noch als geradezu rasant zu bezeichnen. Ich bin gespannt ob der Athlon von seinen vielen Kernen profitieren kann, oder ob ihm die deutlich schneller getakteten CPUs aus Teil 1 trotz weniger Kernen den Rang ablaufen.

Mit einer TDP von nur 25 Watt liegt die Kabini-APU weit unter den angaben der beiden anderen CPUs. Wie sich das letztendlich auswirkt, werde ich im hinteren Teil des Tests klären. Die integrierte Grafikeinheit hört auf den Namen Radeon HD 8400 und wird auch Radeon R3 genannt. Diese ähnelt der HD7480D aus dem AMD A4-5300, ist jedoch etwas langsamer getaktet. Dafür wird hier erstmals Mantle unterstützt, was ich später im Test einmal ausprobieren werde.​*I. Die CPU*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klicken zum Vergrößern​Die Verpackung des Athlon 5350 erinnert etwas an die der Intel-CPUs. Diese ist kompakt und beherbergt neben der APU auch den Kühler, sowie die Bedienungsanleitung. Der Athlon lässt sich schon von außen begutachten, dieser versteckt sich unter einer durchsichtigen Plastikabeckung.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wie schon angesprochen, befinden sich im Lieferumfang neben der APU noch ein passender Kühler und eine Bedienungsanleitung. Auf den Kühler werde im Folgenden noch eingehen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klicken zum Vergrößern​Auf dem ersten Blick sieht der AMD Athlon 5350 genau so aus wie seine Artgenossen für die Sockel FM2 und AM3+. Wie auch bei seinen größeren Brüdern kommt ein großer Heatspreader zum Einsatz, welcher fest die gesamte Oberseite bedeckt. Auch die Pins befinden sich an der APU und nicht wie bei Intel direkt am Sockel.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Legt man dem Athlon hingegen einmal an eine AMD APU für den Sockel FM2, fallen die geringen Abmessungen auf. Die APU ist wirklich klein ​*II. Die Plattform*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​AMD hat mir freundlicherweise nicht nur die APU zugeschickt, sondern gleich eine komplette Plattform. Diese möchte ich einmal kurz vorstellen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klicken zum Vergrößern​Als Mainboard habe ich ein ASUS AM1I-A bekommen, welches aktuell für günstige 28 Euro angeboten wird. Das Mainboard beinhaltet den Formfaktor ITX und passt daher in jedes noch so kleine Gehäuse. Auffällig ist der PCI-Express x4 Steckplatz, als Gamingsystem mit großen Grafikkarten ist diese Plattform daher nicht gedacht. Auf der Platine gibt es noch zwei USB-Anschlüsse für das Frontpanel, welche allerdings nur USB 2.0 unterstützen. Neben zwei Anschlüssen für CPU- und Gehäuselüfter sind auch zwei SATA 3 Anschlüsse vorhanden. Die zwei Slots für den Arbeitsspeicher unterstützen maximal 32 GB DDR3-Ram bei einer Taktung von 1600 MHz.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klicken zum Vergrößern​Das I/O-Panel ist gut bestückt. Mit insgesamt 6 USB-Anschlüssen (davon 2 x USB 3.0), VGA, DVI und HDMI sollten keine Wünsche offen bleiben. Gigabit Lan ist ebenfalls an Bord, sowie ein Realtek ALC887 Audio-Chip, welcher 7.1 Audio unterstützt. Etwas altertümlich muten die beiden PS/2 Anschlüsse und der COM-Anschluss an, immerhin ist das Mainboard so auch für ältere Plattformen gerüstet. AMD hat mir sogar passenden Arbeitsspeicher mitgeliefert, dieser hört auf den Namen AMD Radeon Memory und besitzt folgende Daten: 4GB DDR3-1866MHz, CL9-10-9-27, 1,5V. Zur besseren Vergleichbarkeit mit den anderen Systemen habe ich jedoch mein 8GB-Kit verwendet.​*III. Der Kühler*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klicken zum Vergrößern​Der mitgelieferte AMD-Boxed Kühler unterscheidet sich massiv von den Boxed-Kühlern die AMD den größeren APUs und CPUs beilegt. Hier kommt ein simpler Kühlkörper aus Aluminium zum Einsatz. Der Aluminium-Kern ist bereits mit Wärmeleitpaste belegt, weswegen ich den Kühler für die Fotos einmal mit Taschentüchern abstützte. Als Lüfter kommt ein 50 mm großer Axial-Lüfter zum Einsatz, welcher die Luft durch die Aluminium-Lamellen in Richtung APU pustet.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wie winzig dieser Kühler anmutet, habe ich einmal versucht in diesem Bild festzuhalten. Der Intel-Boxed Kühler ist wahrlich nicht für seine ausufernde Größe bekannt, wirkt aber im Vergleich zum AMD-Boxed riesig. Bei dem kleinen Lüfter des AMD-Boxed fühlen sich ältere Semester sicherlich an die Slot-Kühler zu Pentium II-Zeiten erinnert, welche meist durch ihre Geräuschkulisse auf sich aufmerksam machten. Ich habe daher auch einmal die Lautstärke sowie die Drehzahlen gemessen.​*Die ermittelten Drehzahlen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Lüfter besitzt ein erstaunlich großes Spektrum an Drehzahlen. Schauen wir uns einmal an, wie laut dieser im Vergleich zu anderen Kühlern wird. Vorab eine kleine Einordnung:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Auf der niedrigsten Lüftereinstellung ist der AMD-Boxed einer der leisesten Kühler den ich je gemessen habe. Das Messgerät kann keinen Unterschied zu einem lüfterlosen Betrieb feststellen. Bei 50% Drehzahl hört man nur ein leises Säuseln des Lüfters, dieses ist auf keinen Fall störend und sollte aus einem Geschlossenen Gehäuse nicht herauszuhören sein. Bei 75% Drehzahl wird der Lüfter leicht hörbar, jedoch keinesfalls störend. Einzig bei Maximaldrehzahl ist der Lüfter zu laut, im Alltagsbetrieb wird man diese Einstellung jedoch niemals benötigen. Insgesamt ist der Boxedkühler einer der leisesten Kühler die ich bisher gemessen habe. Soweit so gut, wie sehen die Temperaturen unter Volllast aus? Dazu habe ich auch gleich die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste gemessen.

Legende:
WLP1: Mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste
WLP2: Arctic Cooling MX2​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Wärmeleitpaste des AMD-Boxed kann problemlos verwendet werden, Unterschiede zur MX2 von Arctic Cooling gibt es fast keine. Beeindruckend sind die Temperaturwerte unter Volllast (CPU + GPU). Selbst bei Minimaldrehzahl bleiben die Temperaturen im grünen Bereich. Damit erklärt sich auch warum es bisher keine Nachrüstkühler auf dem Markt gibt: Der AMD-Boxed ist extrem kompakt und besitzt doch genügend Kühlleistung um die CPU lautlos zu kühlen. Für die restlichen Tests habe ich trotzdem die Einstellung mit 50% Drehzahl vorgenommen, um noch etwas Spielraum für Overclocking zu haben.​*3. Die Testumgebung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Folgendes Testsystem kam bei diesem Test zum Einsatz:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Leistungsaufnahme wurde mit Hilfe eines *Profitec KD 302* Energiekosten-Messgeräts ermittelt. Die Temperaturen wurden mit den Tools der Mainboards ausgelesen, die Raumtemperatur lag im Test bei kuscheligen 25°C. Alle Messwerte wurden im offenen Aufbau vorgenommen. Als Wärmeleitpaste habe ich die *Arctic Cooling MX2* verwendet.​*4. Overclocking und Undervolting*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Bevor wir mit den Benchmarks starten, schauen wir uns noch einmal das Overclocking- und Undervolting-Potential der APU an. Die ASUS AI-Suite wurde bei dem verwendeten Mainboard leider in der Funktionsweise beschnitten, daher führt kein Weg am BIOS des Mainboards vorbei.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Stellt man den Ai Overclock Tuner von "Auto" auf "Manual", kann man nun verschiedenste Einstellungen vornehmen. Im Test habe ich dazu die Ram-Timings unter dem Punkt "DRAM Timing Control" fest auf CL9-9-9-24 1T festgelegt.​*I. Overclocking*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Im Gegensatz zu den beiden CPUs aus dem ersten Teil des Reviews lässt sich der AMD Athlon 5350 tatsächlich übertakten! Statt 2050 MHz standen bei mir am Ende immerhin 2415 MHz fest. Ich habe allerdings nicht bis zum letzten MHz gekämpft, experimentierfreudige Übertakter werden sicherlich noch ein paar Megaherz aus der APU herauskitzeln können. Im Gegensatz zu dem BLCK von Intel lässt die APU-Frequency deutlich mehr Spielraum zu, am Ende konnte ich diese von 100 auf 115 MHz anheben. Damit erhöht sich allerdings auch die Taktrate des Arbeitspeichers, welcher am Ende mit 1840 MHz lief. Fast unbemerkt änderte das Mainboard dann auch die Voltage des Arbeitspeichers, dies habe ich allerdings erst am Ende des Tests bemerkt. Ich empfehle eine Erhöhung der Voltage nur bei einer guten Gehäusekühlung, da meine Speicherriegel im Test sogar überhitzten. Auch die CPU Ratio lässt sich anheben, allerdings nur von 20,5 auf 21.

Insgesamt ist das ein gutes Ergebnis und kein Einzelfall. Ein Extremübertakter hat sogar schon knappe 3200 MHz aus der APU herauskitzeln können! Leider lässt sich die integrierte Grafikeinheit nicht übertakten, hier geht leider ein wenig Potential verloren.​*II. Undervolting*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Auch Undervolting ist möglich, dazu muss man im BIOS die CPU Offset Voltage von "+" auf "-" setzen. Bei meinem Exemplar war so eine Verringerung von 1,3V auf 1,12V möglich. Wie sich das auf die Temperaturen und die Leistungsaufnahme auswirkte, erfahrt ihr im hinteren Teil des Tests.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*5. Benchmarks*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Nun genug der Theorie, jetzt muss der AMD Athlon 5350 zeigen ob er mit den CPUs aus Teil 1 mithalten kann. Ich habe daher eine große Auswahl an Benchmarks gewählt, wir beginnen mit den:​*CPU-Benchmarks*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der AMD Athlon 5350 kann erstaunlich gut mithalten. Insbesondere wenn es um Multicore-Anwendungen geht, kann die AM1-APU seine vier Kerne ausspielen. Sobald jedoch nur ein Kern ausgelastet wird, fällt der Athlon deutlich hinter die anderen CPUs zurück. Mit Übertaktung legt die APU im Durchschnitt um etwa 20% zu.​*GPU-Benchmarks*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

In den GPU-Benchmarks kann der Athlon nur mit Übertaktung mithalten, im Normalfall liegt er etwas hinter den beiden anderen CPUs.​*Kombinierte Benchmarks*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Insbesondere bei den beiden PCMark8-Benchmarks wird deutlich, dass der Athlon 5350 kein Arbeitstier ist. Dieser liegt deutlich hinter dem Intel Celeron und dem AMD A4. Dies habe ich auch im Alltagstest gemerkt: Windows-Updates, ein Programm installieren und gleichzeitig noch ein Spiel bei Steam runter laden? Dann wird es schon eng, alle Kerne laufen dann fast auf Volllast. Wer die APU im Alltag aber nicht überlastet, wird keinen Unterschied zu wesentlich stärkeren CPUs bemerken, für ein bisschen im Internet Surfen, ein Video schauen oder ein bisschen Textverarbeitung reicht der Athlon völlig aus.​*Spielebenchmarks*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Ist der Athlon 5350 eigentlich spieletauglich? Im Vergleich zum letzten Test habe ich noch zwei ältere Spiele hinzugefügt, um einen genaueren Eindruck zu bekommen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wie schon in Teil 1 des Reviews, ist auch der Athlon nicht für aktuelle Spiele geeignet. Im Vergleich mit den beiden anderen CPUs findet er sich meistens am unteren Ende der Skala wieder. Einzige Ausnahme ist Anno 1404, hier kann der Athlon seine vielen Kerne ausspielen. Ältere Spiele wie Dota2 und Trackmania² Stadium sind jedoch mit reduzierten Details spielbar. Mantle habe ich im Spiel Thief getestet. Im Vergleich zu DirectX 11 konnte ich eine ordentliche Steigerung feststellen, spielbar wird das Spiel aber trotzdem nicht.

Insgesamt ist der Athlon 5350 etwas schwächer als der Intel Celeron G1820 und der AMD A4-5300, er kann jedoch hin und wieder von seinen vier CPU-Kernen profitieren.​*6. Temperaturen*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Da der Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH leider nicht auf den Sockel AM1 passt, habe ich die Temperaturmessungen mit dem AMD-Boxed vorgenommen. Ich habe hierbei die Drehzahl bei allen Messungen auf 50% festgelegt. Die Volllast habe ich mit Prime95 für die CPU und Furmark für die Grafikeinheit simuliert.

Legende:
UV = Undervolting
OC = Overclocking​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Temperaturen im Idle geben keinen Anlass zur Sorge, diese änderten sich während der verschiedenen Einstellungen nicht. Overclocking sorgte kaum für höhere Temperaturen, Undervolting sorgte jedoch für spürbar niedrigere Temperaturen.​*7. Leistungsaufnahme*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Der AMD Athlon 5350 ist als Stromspar-APU konzipiert und besitzt eine TDP von nur 25 Watt. Kann er den schon sehr sparsamen Intel Celeron G1820 unterbieten?​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die ermittelten Werte sind absolut überzeugend. Der AMD Athlon 5350 kann sich deutlich vor die Konkurrenz von Intel setzen, mit Undervolting kommt er unter Volllast sogar an die Idle-Werte des AMD A4-5300 heran. In Sachen Energieeffizienz kann der die beiden Konkurrenten auf jeden Fall deutlich schlagen.​*8. Zwischenfazit und Ausblick auf Teil 3*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Auch dieses mal werde ich noch kein abschließendes Fazit geben, denn die CPUs müssen sich auch noch im dritten Teil meines Reviews beweisen. Hierbei stelle ich die Frage, welche Konfiguration besser ist: Eine APU für 90 Euro oder eine deutlich günstigere CPU, kombiniert mit einer 60 Euro teuren Grafikkarte? Hierbei treten die CPUs aus Teil 1 und 2 mit einer Radeon R7 250 gegen einen AMD A10-5800k an.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der AMD Athlon 5350 wird aber meistens ohne externe Grafikkarte betrieben, daher möchte ich eine Zusammenfassung zu den bisherigen Ergebnissen geben. Zwar sind die Benchmarkergebnisse meistens etwas schwächer als die des Intel Celeron G1820 und des AMD A4-5300, aber der Blick auf die Leistungsaufnahme entschädigt dafür auf ganzer Linie. Erfreulich ist, dass die APU übertaktet werden kann, auch wenn ich mir eine Übertaktungsmöglichkeit der Grafikeinheit, kombiniert mit einem offenen Multiplikator wünschen würde. Gefallen hat mir der Boxedkühler, dieser ist nicht nur sehr leise, sondern auch stark genug um die APU zu kühlen.

Insgesamt ist der AMD Athlon 5350 eine empfehlenswerte APU für effiziente Office-Systeme, für aktuelle Spiele ist er jedoch nicht geeignet. Ein Wermutstropfen ist der hohe Preis von aktuell 46 Euro, diesen können auch nicht die vergleichsweise günstigen Mainboards auffangen. Wer jedoch ein günstiges ITX-System zusammenstellen möchte, muss bei den Sockeln FM2 und 1150 deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen, weswegen der Athlon in der Hinsicht doch ein gutes Angebot ist.​


----------



## _chiller_ (14. Juli 2014)

So, das Review ist nun online. Viel Spass beim Lesen!


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Juli 2014)

Schickes Teil, wäre mal interessant, wie weit man mit Modbios und 1,5Volt weiter kommt.
Die GPU ging also selbst mit Tools wie Afterburner nicht weiter?


----------



## _chiller_ (14. Juli 2014)

Die Grafikeinheit wird (wie auch alle anderen Grafikeinheiten die ist bisher getestet habe) nicht vom Afterburner erkannt 

Die CPU-Voltage lässt sich übrigens bis auf 1,8 Volt erhöhen, was ich aber nicht empfehlen würde


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Juli 2014)

Hast du mal mit TriXXX oder EvgaPrecision oder so probiert ?

Außerdem . Lang jedoch kurz genug


----------



## Goyoma (14. Juli 2014)

Ich liebe solche Tests! 

Sehr gelungen, weiter so!


----------



## _chiller_ (14. Juli 2014)

Ach herrje, ich hab mal wieder vergessen das Bilderalbum öffentlich zu stellen  Ich hoffe jetzt kann man das Review in voller Pracht erleben ^^


----------



## Goyoma (14. Juli 2014)

Konnte ich schon vorher 

Am Handy alles durchgelesen und jetzt deine Bilder ansehen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Juli 2014)

Kurz und knackig 7:1 für Deutschland .

Chiller deine Reviews sind einfach perfekt  nicht zu lang um zu langweilen aber auch nicht zu kurz (klingt nicht abgehackt) . Außerdem immer schön chillig ^^ und selbst für ne Leie verständlich


----------



## Goyoma (14. Juli 2014)

Die Aussage kann ich nur unterschreiben! 

Ich lese mir die ebenfalls immer sau gerne durch!


----------



## _chiller_ (14. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für das Lob!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Juli 2014)

Muss man ja lobben ^^. Selbst wenn mein Review nur in 10% so gut wird wie deins wird das schon ein Erfolg ^^ .

Wir sind Chiller´s Anhänger


----------



## Goyoma (14. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Muss man ja lobben



Lobben 

 Oh Chiller 

Okay Schluss damit


----------



## SpotlightXFX (14. Juli 2014)

Guter Test


----------



## IronAngel (15. Juli 2014)

schöner Test ! 

ich hab mir die Apu schon vor Monaten geholt, als Surf - Video Maschine völlig ausreichend. Wer sich die Apu zulegen will, sollte unbedingt eine SSD dazu verbauen. Dann das ganze in ein Mini ITX Gehäuse + externes Netzteil verbauen und spass haben.


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Juli 2014)

Ja, für kleine ITX-Systeme ist der Athlon 5350 wirklich gut geeignet


----------



## Flay (15. Juli 2014)

Juchu, nach all den Gerüchten und Klicki Klicki auf der Mainpage endlich wieder was Handfestes zum schmökern  Feiner Test, vielen Dank dafür!
Ich bekomm bei solchen Reviews immer sofort Lust mir ein passendes System zusammenzubauen, so nach dem Motto, wie günstig und stromsparend kann man sich einen HTPC/Office-Rechner zusammenstellen


----------



## Voyager10 (15. Juli 2014)

Ein 2,7 Ghz Haswell verballert nie im Leben 50W unter Last , aus dem ganz einfachen Grund weil mein i3 an dieser Grenze mit 3,6Ghz+HD4600 kratzt . 
Von daher sind die Verbrauchsmesswerte sehr erklärungsbedürftig , dummerweise ist das der einzige Grund der in dem Test für den AMD spricht , wenn der Grund wegfällt wars das. 

Und ich bin der Einzigste dem das auffällt.


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Juli 2014)

Das kann durchaus hinkommen. Das Seasonic 860W Platinum ist in dem niedrigen Lastbereich relativ ineffizient, zudem hab ich beim Celeron ein sehr großes Mainboard genommen das sicherlich auch noch etwas Tribut forderte. Die Werte hab ich ganz normal abgelesen, geschönt oder verändert habe ich nichts.


----------



## Voyager10 (15. Juli 2014)

Leerlauf 33W mit normalem H Board + Platten ist nicht ineffizient , das verbraucht mein Bock in der Signatur ebenso , ich bin bei 34W . 
Auffällig ist der Lastbetrieb mit dem Celeron von 85W (gesamt) , das sind 50W Differenz und der Celeron verbraucht im Prinzip wenig . 
Hier hab ich ein Verbrauchswert gefunden Budget CPU Roundup: AMD Kabini vs. Intel Bay Trail-D > Power Consumption - TechSpot , der Celeron G1820 liegt dort bei 28W Differenz zwischen Idle und Load.


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Juli 2014)

Ich habe allerdings CPU + GPU Volllast gemessen, das ist noch ein kleiner Unterschied zur alleinigen CPU-Last


----------



## MARCU5 (15. Juli 2014)

Ich finde es sehr interessant zu sehen dass der Athlon trotz OC nicht wirklich was mehr an Strom verbrauchen und trotzdem ordentlich an Leistung zulegen. Somit ist mir jetzt definitiv klar dass für meinen Office- und Internetrechner demnächst ein 5350 kommen wird  Definitiv eine Low-Cost-CPU mit Daseinsberechtigung


----------



## _chiller_ (15. Juli 2014)

Du kannst das Prinzip auch auf die Spitze treiben: Overclocking soweit wie es geht (dort limitiert nämlich nicht die CPU, denn der Multiplikator ist ja nicht offen) und dann noch so weit wie möglich undervolten. Insgesamt solltest du dann auf 15-20% Mehrleistung kommen und gleichzeitig weniger Leistungsaufnahme haben


----------



## tomick86 (22. Juli 2014)

jau ! cooler bericht danke!


----------



## Rosigatton (26. August 2014)

Voll das fette Review, echt Hölle


----------



## Kaimikaze (26. August 2014)

Kurz und knackig: Sehr gut lesbarer, interessanter, aufschlussreicher und dadurch hilfreicher Test - vielen Dank dafür !


----------



## IluBabe (26. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> So, das Review ist nun online. Viel Spass beim Lesen!


Gut gemacht. Aber Voltage klingt in deutschen Sätzen schon schräg.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Auch dieses mal werde ich noch kein abschließendes Fazit geben, denn die CPUs müssen sich auch noch im dritten Teil meines Reviews beweisen. Hierbei stelle ich die Frage, welche Konfiguration besser ist: Eine APU für 90 Euro oder eine deutlich günstigere CPU, kombiniert mit einer 60 Euro teuren Grafikkarte? Hierbei treten die CPUs aus Teil 1 und 2 mit einer Radeon R7 250 gegen einen AMD A10-5800k an.


könntest du neben der 60€ R7250 auch noch die "günstigste" GDDR5 Karte mit testen von NV als Referenzvergleich? Sprich eine GeForce GT 730. Das wäre super.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. August 2014)

Ich habe als APU leider nur den mittlerweile uralten AMD A10-5800k anzubieten, fragt sich ob ein Test damit noch Sinn macht? Eine neuere APU habe ich leider nicht anzubieten


----------



## Overkee (24. November 2014)

Tolles Review von dir - wie immer 

Ich hätte da eine Frage: Steht das AM1-Testsystem zufällig zum Verkauf? *mithundblickfragend* 

Oder musste es an AMD zurückgegeben werden?


----------



## iBlack22 (29. November 2014)

richtig nice der test..... bau gerade für mein Schwiegervater nen neuen Office pc zusammen mit folgenden teilen:
AMD Athlon 5350, 4x 2.05GHz, boxed
ASRock AM1B-ITX, AMD Sockel AM1, Mini-ITX
2GB Corsair ValueSelect Series CL9 DDR3-1333 ( 2 mal )
be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Netzteil 300 Watt

update ....... hab noch ne R7 250 Oc Grafikkarte gefunden die werd ich auch noch mit einbauen mal schauen ob es dann möglich ist das sogenannte Hybrid Grafik hin zu bekommen 

bin echt gespannt was das kleine ding dann bringt 

Hat jemand zufällig nen test von dem Mainboard ??


----------



## _chiller_ (29. November 2014)

Overkee schrieb:


> Tolles Review von dir - wie immer
> 
> Ich hätte da eine Frage: Steht das AM1-Testsystem zufällig zum Verkauf? *mithundblickfragend*
> 
> Oder musste es an AMD zurückgegeben werden?


Das Testsystem ist eine Dauerleihgabe von AMD und steht daher leider nicht zum Verkauf 



iBlack22 schrieb:


> richtig nice der test..... bau gerade für mein Schwiegervater nen neuen Office pc zusammen mit folgenden teilen:
> AMD Athlon 5350, 4x 2.05GHz, boxed
> ASRock AM1B-ITX, AMD Sockel AM1, Mini-ITX
> 2GB Corsair ValueSelect Series CL9 DDR3-1333 ( 2 mal )
> ...


Das kleine Mainboard kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen, einzig Front-USB 3.0 fehlt. Ansonsten gibt es aber eigentlich keine Schwachstellen, die Bedienung ist einwandfrei.


----------



## iBlack22 (29. November 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das Testsystem ist eine Dauerleihgabe von AMD und steht daher leider nicht zum Verkauf
> 
> 
> Das kleine Mainboard kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen, einzig Front-USB 3.0 fehlt. Ansonsten gibt es aber eigentlich keine Schwachstellen, die Bedienung ist einwandfrei.



ok danke dir ich hoffe das im laufe der nächsten woche das ganze sach da ist werd dann auch mal versuchen ein Tagebuch zu erstellen und ein paar test durch führen


----------



## bschicht86 (29. November 2014)

Sehr schöner Test 

ich selbst habe mir 2 dieser CPU's zugelegt. Ein NAS mit dem 5150 und ein Media-PC mit dem 5350.
Ich habe neben dem Windoof-Update und Surfen im Internet (Youtube) noch eine Blue-Ray angeschaut und die Auslastung war im Mittel gerade mal bei 50% (Windoof-Update hat einen Kern verschlungen)

Insgesamt bin ich recht Zufrieden mit der gebrachten Leistung bei kaum Verbrauch


----------



## iBlack22 (5. Dezember 2014)

Guten abend 

so heute sind endlich die teile angekommen für denn Office pc werde Morgen oder am Sonntag das Tagebuch erstellen und das gute ding mal zusammen bauen und testen ^^


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Dezember 2014)

Viel Spass!


----------



## ein_schelm (14. Januar 2015)

Man muss schon sagen das der Lüfter (nicht der Kühlkörper) extrem hoch ist! Dies führt bei manchen (mini-ITX) Gehäusen zu Platzproblemen!

Hab mir den Athlon mit dem Chieftec IX-03B besorgt. Hier dreht der Lüfter auf und kann die CPU nimmer Kühlen.
Wollte dann das NB-BlackSilentFan XS1 montieren. Die Mitgelieferten Schrauben waren zu dick, die Schrauben des CPU Kühlers zu lang.

Kurzfristig muss ich wohl die SSD unbefestigt in das System legen, damit die Halterung dem Lüfter platz macht.
Als dauerhafte Lösung müssen wohl andere Schrauben her! Nur welche?

Ich frag mich schon, warum der Boxed-Lüfter so hoch sein muss!? A1 ist eben eine Plattform die wahrscheinlich gern mal in einem HTPC verschwindet - da gehts um jeden Millimeter! 
Und das es auch anders geht, zeigt Noiseblocker! 


Nachtrag:
Hab jetzt die Laufwerkhalterung entfert...
Jetzt tuts auch der Boxed Kühler.
Zwar ist diese Lösung, für mich als Perfektionist, nicht 100% befridigend. 
Da aber nicht sonderlich viel wackelt (kleines Gehäuse eben), soll das auch genügen.


----------



## Gast02052015 (15. Januar 2015)

Da ich nicht Teil eines Verlogenem Forum sein möchte,werden ihnen Jegliche Rechte an Bild und Textmaterial entzogen.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. März 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> [...]


Hey, für dich wäre dieser Kühler eine gute Alternative:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rnativer-kuehler-fuer-sockel-am1-im-test.html



Casi030 schrieb:


> [...]


Wie konntest Du die Grafikeinheit übertakten?


----------



## Gast02052015 (2. März 2015)

Da ich nicht Teil eines Verlogenem Forum sein möchte,werden ihnen Jegliche Rechte an Bild und Textmaterial entzogen.


----------



## Kubiac (11. März 2015)

Ich habe mir die APU mit dem gleichen Asus Board gekauft. Darauf läuft nun seit 6 Monaten Proxmox und vier virtuelle Maschine. 

Performance ist absolut ausreichend. Der Server ist praktisch lautlos und mit max . 18 Watt Verbrauch sehr sparsam.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. März 2015)

So, dann stelle ich mal meine Kühlungsvariante vor.
Verwendet wird ein Athlon 5350, ein ASRock AM1H-ITX, WLP von Prolimatech (PK-3), sowie 8GB RAM von Crucial und natürlich den schicksten Kühler für AM1-Sockel: den Zalman CNPS2X





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese Teile vom Kühler werden benötigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Intelhalterung () muss umgekehrt mit dem Kühler verschraubt (es wird nur eine benötigt), die goldenen Schrauben mit den schwarzen Seitenkappen isoliert werden.
Dann noch die Schraubverschlüsse in die äußeren Löchern positionieren (Pinzette und ruhige Hand sind empfehlenswert).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum befestigen, empfiehlt es sich das Board schräg über eine Kante (Tischplatte) ragen zu lassen, mit den Finger die Schraubverschlüsse leicht festzuhalten und mit einem Kreuzschlitzschraubenzieher von unten die goldenen Schrauben anzusetzen und leicht reindrehen. Nachdem die Verschlüsse nichtmehr rausrutschen können, das Board umdrehen und sanft festziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Review mit Temperatur, etc folgt mitte April, wenn ich im Studium mal wieder langeweile habe


----------



## Gast02052015 (15. März 2015)

Da ich nicht Teil eines Verlogenem Forum sein möchte,werden ihnen Jegliche Rechte an Bild und Textmaterial entzogen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. März 2015)

Du meinst so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast02052015 (15. März 2015)

Da ich nicht Teil eines Verlogenem Forum sein möchte,werden ihnen Jegliche Rechte an Bild und Textmaterial entzogen.


----------



## MDJ (16. März 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Du meinst so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Idee und sieht top aus 
Waren die schwarzen Klips bei dem Kühler dabei? Aus welchem Material sind die?
Ich hab auf deinem Bild gesehen, dass du den Lüfter nicht am "CPU_Fan" angeschlossen hast, sondern am "PWR_Fan". Hast du auch das Problem, dass bei dem "CPU_Fan"-Anschluss die Lüfterdrehzahl pulsiert?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. März 2015)

Die Haftklipse sind aus Plaste und sind zur Isolation (ansonsten hätte ich die nicht am MB anliegen ) und Durchrutschsicherung der Schrauben, im Kühlerumfang enthalten.
Und ja, der Motor startet pulsierend immer wieder, egal bei welchem Profil und das nervt mehr als ein lauter Lüfter, aber solange beim Start nicht gemeckert wird, is doch alles i.O.


----------



## MDJ (16. März 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Die Haftklipse sind aus Plaste und sind zur Isolation (ansonsten hätte ich die nicht am MB anliegen ) und Durchrutschsicherung der Schrauben, im Kühlerumfang enthalten.
> Und ja, der Motor startet pulsierend immer wieder, egal bei welchem Profil und das nervt mehr als ein lauter Lüfter, aber solange beim Start nicht gemeckert wird, is doch alles i.O.


Scheint ein Serien-Problem zu sein, hatte inzwischen 2 Mainboards, immer das Selbe. Liegt definitiv am Board. Wundert mich, dass es ASRock noch nicht aufgefallen ist. So etwas auf den Markt zu schicken finde ich mies. Ich hoffe, dass es mit einem Bios-Update mal behoben wird. Da du es mit einem internen Netzteil betreibst, wäre da ein anderes Board vorteilhafter gewesen. Aber kann man vorher ja nicht wissen. Ich denke, dass ich ASRock mal anschreiben werde. Problem beim "PWR_Fan" ist, dass er da auch nicht immer die selbe Drehzahl nach einem Neustart einsetzt, obwohl man es im Bios zB fest einstellt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. März 2015)

Ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen (wahrscheinlich auch deswegen weil der Lüfter bis 1000rpm wirklich silent ist). Ich habe im BIOS eine angepasste Lüftersteuerung angelegt, vllt fällts mir deswegen nicht auf.
Mit den aktuellsten BIOS besteht das Problem weiterhin, aber , es läuft und ist lautlos. Und dieses Board habe ich wegen dem DP-Port genommen, da kein DVI-D Ausgang verbaut ist, ist das die einzige Möglichkeit n´ Koreamonitor zu befeuern (passender Adapter vorrausgesetzt)


----------



## Cleriker (16. März 2015)

Hey, wie kommt ihr denn darauf, dass der CNPS2X für den Sockel AM1 gedacht ist? Laut Preisvergleichen ist er das nämlich nicht. Ich bin verwirrt!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. März 2015)

Mein Nick ist Programm . 

Ich hab nach nem niedrigen CPU-Kühler für das ISK110 gesucht und bei Conrad Schrauben, Muttern und Unterlegscheiben geordert. Beim Auspacken hab ich die Abstände der Intelhalterung gemessen und habe es wie im #41 beschrieben zusammengebaut, deswegen ja auch das nach der Intelhalterung


----------



## Cleriker (16. März 2015)

Ich habs mir eigentlich schon gedacht, aber folgender Satz hat mich einfach stutzig gemacht: "...den schicksten Kühler für AM1-Sockel: den Zalman CNPS2X".


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. März 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich habs mir eigentlich schon gedacht, aber folgender Satz hat mich einfach stutzig gemacht: "...den schicksten Kühler für AM1-Sockel: den Zalman CNPS2X".



Ist er doch auch  
Ich verstehe die Frage nicht


----------



## Kubiac (16. März 2015)

Leute vermutlich wisst ihr es schon, aber ich erwähne es trotzdem.
Nutzt für so einen Rechner ein Pico-Netzteil (max. 65 Watt), auf keinen Fall ein übliches 400-600 Watt Netzteil.
Ihr spart so eine menge Strom.
Mit großem Netzteil wird der Rechner zum "Schluckspecht".


----------



## MDJ (18. März 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ich hab nach nem niedrigen CPU-Kühler für das ISK110 gesucht *und bei Conrad Schrauben, Muttern und Unterlegscheiben geordert*.


Dachte, die Teile wären alle beim Kühler dabei gewesen? Oder bin ich durcheinander gekommen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. März 2015)

Die Teile, die ich benutzt habe, sind alle beim Kühler dabei. Das wusste ich aber beim bestellen nochnicht und habe vorsichtshalber eigene Befestigungsmaterialien besorgt


----------



## MDJ (18. März 2015)

Ah, alles klar, gut zu wissen


----------



## GPUapuCPU (23. März 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> *Der CPU-Test Teil 2: AMD Athlon 5350*​


----------



## GPUapuCPU (23. März 2015)

Hallo chiller ! ich mußte einfach schreiben . also ich habe das Mainbord Asrock am1b-m dazu den amd athlon 5350 und (KINGSTON 4 GB VALUERAM DDR3 DIMM SDRAM KVR13N9S8/4) 2 mal also 8Gb dan noch die SanDisk SSD 2.5" 128GB SATA 6Gb/s  ein 750 Watt Netzteil und die Geforce GTX 580 mit 841 MHz von TnT. Das Asrock am1b-m konnte ich anfangs nicht übertakten. Nach ein bios update  2,43 GHz pro kern ! also Battlefield 4 alles auf hoch  Flüsiges game play mit 40 - 60 FPS.
mein resümee der kleine assi ist durch aus zum zocken geeignet . Gruß Danny


----------



## GPUapuCPU (23. März 2015)

Hallo chiller ! ich mußte einfach schreiben . also ich habe das Mainbord Asrock am1b-m dazu den amd athlon 5350 und (KINGSTON 4 GB VALUERAM DDR3 DIMM SDRAM KVR13N9S8/4) 2 mal also 8Gb dan noch die SanDisk SSD 2.5" 128GB SATA 6Gb/s  ein 750 Watt Netzteil und die Geforce GTX 580 mit 841 MHz von TnT. Das Asrock am1b-m konnte ich anfangs nicht übertakten. Nach ein bios update  2,43 GHz pro kern ! also Battlefield 4 alles auf hoch  Flüsiges game play mit 40 - 60 FPS.
mein resümee der kleine assi ist durch aus zum zocken geeignet . Gruß Danny


----------



## Octobit (29. März 2015)

Hi, da hier ja einige mit dem 5350 unterwegs sind, mal eine Frage:
Ich überlege mir den als Homeserver zuzulegen. Meint ihr die Leistung reicht als Medien, Backup, TS Server und manchmal als minecraftcserver oder anderen Gameserver. Glaubt ihr ich hätte auch noch Reserven für andere Anwendungen (also serversachen wie Printserver, Owncloud)?

Und wie schaut es mit Netzteilen aus? Welche verwendet ihr? Ich glaube am elegantesten wäre das ASRock AM1 H mit seinem 19V Anschluss. Oder gibt es auch ATX/SFX Netzteile mit 100W?


----------



## Kubiac (29. März 2015)

Alles kein Problem. Ausser beim Minecraft Server, das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Alles andere kannst du sogar gleichzeitig in virtuellen Maschinen laufen lassen. Ich nutze eine Pico Netzteil mit 65 Watt


----------



## Octobit (29. März 2015)

Könnte das vielleicht mal wer ausprobieren? Bei mir wäre es im Höchstfall wahrscheinlich mal 4 Leute  gleichzeitig. Die Auslastung mit einer Person wäre aber auch erstmal ausreichend zu wissen.


----------



## Oromis16 (31. März 2015)

Wenn es um einen Vanilla-Server geht wird ein Athlon mit einem 4-Spiele-Server gut zurecht kommen, Nitrado vergibt Opterons, die nicht so unglaublich viel mehr Leistung pro Kern haben, für 20 Slots


----------



## Octobit (31. März 2015)

Klingt gut, wird entweder vanilla oder FtB.


----------



## fall1aty (1. April 2015)

Moin,

du kannst durchaus beides darauf laufen lassen. Ich hab selbst einen 5350 mit 8GB Ram laufen und der schafft einen Vanilla sowie FTB Server. Nebenher läuft noch Apache OwnCloud pyLoad Kodi und paar andere Programme.
Das Limit an gleichzeitige Spieler die auf dem Server waren war bisher 6 Spieler und solang keiner eine Dimension mit Mystcraft erstellt hatten wir keine Probleme


----------



## DeathCracker (1. April 2015)

Wir hatten sogar Probleme bei einem FTB Server mit einem Q6600 ._.


----------



## chewara (1. April 2015)

dann werde ich mich doch gleich heute abend mal an das undervolten meines HTPC´s machen


----------



## Kaimikaze (30. August 2015)

Hallo,

was ist denn aus dem dritten Teil geworden ?
Den möchte bestimmt nicht nur ich gerne lesen.


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2015)

[X] sign 
Hier, ich auch.


----------



## _chiller_ (4. September 2015)

Hey, den dritten Teil habe ich aus Zeitmangel leider nie fertig stellen können, tut mir leid


----------



## ein_schelm (19. Oktober 2015)

Hatte das Problem das der Standard-Kühlturm von AMD viel zu hoch für das Gehäuse meines HTPCs war. 

Heute ist der Gelid Solutions Slim Silence AM1 angekommen und jetzt passt alles rein und sitzt da wo es soll.
Bin echt Habby das jetzt alles funktioniert. Die erste Kühl-Lösung von Arctic-Cooling ist fast genauso hoch wie der Standardkühler und war damit unbrauchbar (der Gelid-Kühler war zunächst nicht bestellbar).


----------



## Jan565 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke die Frage passt hier auch gut rein. 

Ist eigentlich schon was über eine Ablösung bekannt? AMD hat schließlich bei den ganzen AM1 damit geworben das da noch kommt später? 

Werden noch stärkere CPUs kommen oder bleibt es bei den 4(+2)?


----------



## _chiller_ (3. November 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem das der Standard-Kühlturm von AMD viel zu hoch für das Gehäuse meines HTPCs war.
> 
> Heute ist der Gelid Solutions Slim Silence AM1 angekommen und jetzt passt alles rein und sitzt da wo es soll.
> Bin echt Habby das jetzt alles funktioniert. Die erste Kühl-Lösung von Arctic-Cooling ist fast genauso hoch wie der Standardkühler und war damit unbrauchbar (der Gelid-Kühler war zunächst nicht bestellbar).


Den Kühler von Gelid habe ich auch genutzt, das im Test verwendete AM1-System habe ich in ein SilverStone ML-05 gesteckt, wo es einige Zeit lang als Office-System genutzt wurde.

@Jan565: Eine Zeit lang war doch mal von AM1-Prozessoren ohne integrierte Grafikeinheit die Rede, allerdings scheinen es die Modelle wohl nie auf den Markt geschafft zu haben. Schade eigentlich, auch Prozessoren mit offenem Multiplikator hätte ich begrüßt.


----------



## Jan565 (3. November 2015)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> @Jan565: Eine Zeit lang war doch mal von AM1-Prozessoren ohne integrierte Grafikeinheit die Rede, allerdings scheinen es die Modelle wohl nie auf den Markt geschafft zu haben. Schade eigentlich, auch Prozessoren mit offenem Multiplikator hätte ich begrüßt.



Die CPUs ohne GPU gibt es. Aber nicht in Europa leider. 

Oder AMD Stampft den ganzen kram wieder ein und bringt was ganz neues. Wäre aber schade, denn es wurde erst damit geworben, dass der Sockel weiter Supporter wird.


----------



## MDJ (19. April 2016)

Habe letztens mal aus Neugierde eine GTX950 mit dem 5350 kombiniert und durch den Heaven-Benchmark gejagt und wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten 
Hierzu habe ich die FullHD-Auflösung 1920 x 1080 genommen, mit den Einstellungen "Quality: High"
Als APU alleine kommt der 5350 gerade mal auf durchschnittliche 3.2 fps.... mit der GTX950 immerhin schonmal auf 52.2 fps 
Natürlich macht die Kombination nicht wirklich einen wirtschaftlichen Sinn... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hodenbussard (1. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mir aufgrund Deines Test mir heute den Athlon 5350 samt AM1B-ITX + 8GB RAM gegönnt...mal gespannt wie er sich bei mir schlägt


----------



## AM1-Fan (12. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich betreibe den Athlon 5350 seit ca. 2 Jahren mit 2,42 Ghz (RAM: ca. 1820 Mhz). Mit 5 Festplatten und dem Monitor verbraucht mein Primär-PC noch nicht mal 60 Watt.

Für den "täglichen Computerwahnsinn", für Multimedia (FULL HD),  selbst Browserspiele sind angenehm spielbar, ist der Verbrauch des Systems extrem niedrig.


Selbst mein "Sockel AM1 Gamer-PC" verbraucht wenig mit einer GF GT 1030. Echte Gamer werden sicher darüber schmunzeln oder auch lächeln (Gaming-Karte ohne X)!



Auch habe ich verschiedene sparsame GK ausprobiert:

1. Gigabyte GeForce GT 720 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  ............ Sie ist erheblich leistungsstärker als die IGP: AMD Radeon HD 8400.

2. MSI GeForce GT 720, N720-2GD5HLP | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  ........................... Leider ist sie ein "Klopper" von der Größe her, und für Mini-Gehäuse wenig bis nicht geeignet.

3. Gigabyte GeForce GT 1030 Low Profile 2G ab €'*'80,89 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ........... Hier paßt die Größe, der Verbrauch und auch die Leistung (immerhin ist es noch keine GTX).

  siehe hier: GK passive Kühlung in aktive Kühlung ändern  (Beitrag #8)

4. Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC LP 4G ab €'*'184,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.............. sie wäre wohl das "Optimale" gewesen, auch wenn ich auf eine 3,5" HDD verzichten müsste.

Bestimmt wäre eine GF GTX 1050 in Verbindung mit mit den 2,42 Ghz des Athlon 5350 wohl das Sinnvollste/ Maximale im Sinne eines sehr sparsamen Causal-Gamer-PC's, der eine ganze Menge mehr kann, wie nur "Schiffe versenken" oder "andere Autos von der Strasse zu schubsen".

Es erschien mir aber zu unsicher mit einem 160 Watt NT, die GK (ca. 75 Watt) und die CPU + Festplatten (ca. 30 Watt) zu betreiben.


Das sind so meine Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse mit dem Sockel AM1-System.

Ich werde es sicher noch sehr lange nutzen, wenigsten so lange, bis es mal ein ähnliche oder stärkeres System gibt, wo der Stromverbrauch erheblich niedriger ist.

MfG


----------



## AM1-Fan (13. Juni 2018)

*Hallo


Meine Erfahrung zu Sockel AM1*.

Als der Sockel AM1 2014 auf den „erreichbaren“ Markt gekommen ist, ergab sich erstmals die Möglichkeit (jedenfalls für mich) einen auf Minimalverbrauch konfigurierten Causal-Gamer PC in einem Mini Gehäuse unter zu bringen.

Bisher gab es eigentlich nur den „Intel-Atom“, wo durch die aufgelötete  CPU Leistungssteigerungen eher minimal möglich waren.

Neben dem Minimalverbrauch (ca. 25 Watt) der APU, der gestiegene technische Standart (USB 3.0, Sata3 (6GB/s.)), sowie die Möglichkeit die APU zu tauschen, waren sehr begrüßenswert.
Als einzigstes Manko würde ich ansehen, das viele Boards nur 2 Sata-Stöpsel haben und über keinen internen USB 3.0 Pin Header verfügen.

*Ich habe alle Board’s und APU’s ausprobiert.*

Selbst der Winzling Sempron 2650 (2x 1,45 Ghz) reicht für einen vollwertigen Office-PC mit Win10!

Voraussetzung dafür ist, das man eine „Intensive Win10 Systempflege“ betreibt!
Alles Unnötige (und Win10 hat mehr als genug davon) deinstallieren oder wenigsten deaktivieren. Expressinstallationen vermeidet; und manuelle Installation von Anwendungen bevorzugt. 
Zumal ist es sinnvoll Win10 Updates zu „sammeln“ und mehrere auf einmal zu installieren, da sonst die automatisch Installation im Hintergrund viel Leistung bindet.
Meist dann, wenn man es gerade nicht braucht.

Auch ist es sinnvoll, „nicht alles auf einmal zu wollen“, es ist nun mal kein i7 mit 100 Watt, den die „Hintergrund- Aktivitäten“ im Prinzip nicht „jucken“!

Mit einem „schlanken System“ ist der Sempron 2650 selbst für einen Internet-, Office- und Multimedia-PC (eher 720p) zufrieden stellend zu verwenden.

Ältere Spiele und selbst „World of Warship“ (Framerate = einstellig) sind mit Abstrichen flüssig spielbar.

Wobei sich der Sempron 2650 eher als NAS oder kleiner Homeserver sinnvoll nutzen lässt.

*Eingesetzter RAM*

Für alle APU’s gilt, das mindesten 6 GB DDR3 SDRAM installiert werden. Somit ist gewährleistet, das  die integrierte Grafik-Lösung ein Maximum (bis 2 GB) an Arbeitsspeicher nutzen kann (je nach genutzter BIOS-Version).
Da der Arbeitsspeicher (leider) nur im „Single-Modus“ arbeitet, können verschiedene Module eingebaut werden, wenn die groben Spezifikationen zusammen passen.

*Mainboards:*

Jeder Hersteller hat seine Eigenheiten auf den Boards „ausgelebt“! Nicht immer zum Vorteil des Nutzers.

*Mein 3 Favoriten:* Im Sinne eines sehr sparsamen Mini-PC’s.

3. MSI AM1I | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Das Board hat eine „mini PCIe Anschluß“, wo man über Adapter weitere Festplatten oder USB 3.0 nachrüsten kann.

2. ASRock AM1B-ITX | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Es ist fast perfekt! Nur ein 24-poliger ATX Anschluß (20-polig funktioniert auch!)
Anstelle des alten Druckeranschlußes wären 2 USB-Buchsen sinnvoller gewesen.
Die „geballte Enge der Anschlüsse“ benötigt etwas Fingerspitzengefühl und Geduld.

1. ASRock AM1H-ITX | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Die Möglichkeit ein ext. 19 Volt NT zu nutzen, schafft natürlich Platz im Gehäuse, da viele Kabel nicht mehr nötig sind!
Der mini-PCIe Anschluß kann für Erweiterungen (z.B.: Wylan, u.a.) genutzt werden.

*Einsatz von Grafikkarten:*

Selbst eine kleine Gigabyte GeForce GT 720 | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

(19 Watt) steigert die Grafikleistung erheblich (Deswegen ist es nicht gleich ein Gamer-PC).
Dennoch bleibt es ein sehr sparsamer PC

*M.2/ SSD:*

Über einen PCIex4 Adapter wäre es möglich eine M.2 zu nutzen.
Da aber nur das Protokoll „AHCI“ genutzt wird, ist der zu betreibende Aufwand (ca.10-12 GB/s) in keinem ausgewogenen Koste-Nutzen-Verhältnis.

*AMD Athlon 5150*

Diese APU ist „nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes“. Sicher besser wie der 3850, aber von 5350 weit entfernt. Und selbst heute noch viel zu teuer.


*AMD Athlon 5370

*Da ich nur die einfache Übertaktung von ASRock nutze, ist der Athlon 5370 für mich eher uninteressant. Dennoch leistet er ohne OC immerhin 4x 2,2 Ghz!*

AMD Sempron 3850*

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Sempron 3850 (4x 1,3 Ghz) die attraktivsten APU’s.

Mit einer intensiven Systempflege ist der Sempron 3850 (auch preislich gesehen) die attraktivste APU.
Er gewährleistet bereits einen vollwertigen Office- und Multimedia-PC!


*AMD Athlon 5350*

Mit der einfach zu handhabenden Übertaktungsfunktion von ASRock Boards läuft der Athlon 5350 problemlos mit 4x 2,42 Ghz. Nur der RAM muß von manuell nach geregelt werden.
Mit einer entsprechenden GK könnte es sogar ein „sparsamer Mittelklasse Gamer PC“ werden.

Des weiteren siehe vorherigen Beitrag.


*Support Mainboard:*

Der „Technische Support“ zum Mainboard funktioniert bei ASRock mit Abstand am besten.

support@asrock.nl

Da wird einem echt geholfen, egal was man für Probleme hat.

Ich habe ihn von „Anfang an“ genutzt. Zuletzt wegen der GK, da die AM1-Boards eigentlich für einen GK-Einsatz nicht vorgesehen sind.

*Systempflege: Win10*

Ist bei allen APU Modellen ratsam, sonst "müllt" Win10 alles zu!


*Mein Fazit zu AM1*

Darüber zu philosophieren, warum dem AM1 nur ein „Kurzauftritt“ gewährt wurde, ist müßig!

Gerade in der heutigen Zeit, wo das sparen von Ressourcen für uns alle oberste Priorität haben sollte!

Sicher kann sich AM1 leistungsmäßig nicht mit Skylake oder  Threadripper messen,
aber das ist sicher auch nicht der Sinn von AM1!

Für Office-, Internet-, Multimedia- und viele Spiele ist die „brutale Stärke“ dank 100 Watt und mehr, gar nicht nötig.

Das AM1-System hat vielfältige Einsatzmöglichkeiten. Man muß sie nur erkennen und nutzen wollen.

Für mich war AM1 das beste und sinnvollste was der PC-Markt die letzten 10 Jahre kreiert hat.


Falls sie Fragen zu AM1 haben, stellen  Sie sie.

MfG


----------



## eXquisite (13. Juni 2018)

Hab zwar kein Interesse an nem AM1 System (hab den Haswell Pentium dafür) aber es gibt aktuell im Alternate Outlet AM1 Boards für 10€ - wer da also Interesse hat sollte jetzt zuschlagen.

Gruß


----------



## AM1-Fan (13. Juni 2018)

eXquisite schrieb:


> .............................(hab den Haswell Pentium dafür)................................




Entschuldigung, meine Äußerung war unangemessen.

Sie entstanden in einer "Phase der Euphorie", da sieht man manchmal "den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht"!

MfG


----------



## Venom89 (13. Juni 2018)

Geht es dir gut? 
Er wollte bloß mitteilen, dass es gerade AM1 Boards zu schnapper Preisen gibt.

Mehr nicht.


----------



## AM1-Fan (13. Juni 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> ..............Geht es dir gut?





Hallo,

auch bei Dir entschuldige ich mich.


MfG


----------



## Venom89 (13. Juni 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Und Dir?



Wunderbar 



AM1-Fan schrieb:


> und sollte ich ihm ausversehen" auf den Schlips getreten haben, was sicher nicht meine Absicht war, wird er mich sicher zurecht  maßregeln.



Mir ging es eher um den Zusammenhang. Da war keiner 
Er hatte extra noch geschrieben, dass er kein Interesse habe.



AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Und das schafft er sicher aus eigener Kraft, oder?
> 
> MfG



Mit Sicherheit. Doch wollte ich wissen wieso du nicht einfach danke schreibst.
Sodern noch versuchst zu belehren


----------



## RentnerTV (13. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, Ich hab mal ne Frage. Und zwar bin ich auch im Besitz eines Sempron 3850 in Verbindung mit der GT 710. Und nun wollte ich zu Weihnachten mein System aufstocken und mir eine GT 1030 holen. Würde das die CPU hinkriegen? Zudem hab ich die CPU von 1,3 GHz auf 1,61 GHz gekriegt was bei mir einen ordentlichen Boost gibt. Und verwenden tue ich Windows 7.


----------



## MDJ (14. Dezember 2018)

Die Kombination funktioniert problemlos. Theoretisch kannst du sogar eine GTX1080 draufsetzen und es würde laufen 
Oder hab ich deine Frage falsch verstanden?


----------



## Mahoy (15. Dezember 2018)

RentnerTV schrieb:


> Hallo, Ich hab mal ne Frage. Und zwar bin ich auch im Besitz eines Sempron 3850 in Verbindung mit der GT 710. Und nun wollte ich zu Weihnachten mein System aufstocken und mir eine GT 1030 holen. Würde das die CPU hinkriegen? Zudem hab ich die CPU von 1,3 GHz auf 1,61 GHz gekriegt was bei mir einen ordentlichen Boost gibt. Und verwenden tue ich Windows 7.



Das ist gar kein Problem, das ist eine recht harmonische Kombination. 

Achte jedoch bitte darauf, eine GT 1030 mit *GDDR5* zu kaufen. Es gibt auch welche mit DDR4, ohne dass das immer explizit erwähnt wird (oder sich preislich bemerkbar macht), aber damit machen auch gelegentliche Spiele keinen Spaß.


----------

